

Rethinkscape – A New UX/UI Proposal for Inkscape - jarek-foksa
https://github.com/PIWEEK/rethinkscape

======
bstrom
Not clear to me why the README.md has no images of the design itself or its
rationale but rather just some dudes bro'ing out on a patio. My intention is
not to sound negative... there are good ideas happening here but the README.md
is a poor first impression.

------
mintplant
Better link:
[http://piweek.github.io/rethinkscape/](http://piweek.github.io/rethinkscape/)

------
smrtinsert
Maybe it's not in a place where its easy to understand what is different, but
here's what I would change - not a damn thing. Inkscape is one of a rare breed
of program where almost everything is clear and discoverable. I really vote
evolution more than revolution.

~~~
SwellJoe
I agree. I used Inkscape for a while, then decided I needed "pro" tools, so
bought Adobe CS, and learned Illustrator. Inkscape is just more obvious, to
me. There's certainly some bias for me paused on having used Inkscape before
Illustrator, but I used Corel Draw for longer than either and never was as
comfortable with it as Inkscape. There were others along the way, as well, but
Inkscape just stands out as the most usable for me.

Certainly, Illustrator is more powerful and complex, but many aspects are just
utterly opaque and require a lot of googling to figure out. I regularly choose
Inkscape over Illustrator, despite having ready access to both. Unless I need
to share my work with someone who only has Illustrator I just tend to get more
work done faster.

~~~
thawkins
Inscapes issues are not with its UI, but in some of its concepts, ie knowing
the difference between an object and a path, perhaps making that more obvious,
ie making the menues context sensative depending on what is selected. Too many
menu options silently do nothing wjen tne wrong kind of item is selected. For
a new user it makes discoverability slower as they often cant tell from the
visuals what the item is.

------
Xaviju
I am one of the project creators. This was a last year project in our company
innovation week ([http://piweek.com/](http://piweek.com/)) but it never become
a large project because it is hard to make changes to the

Inkscape UI if you are not a developer. So it was just a first draft to see if
inkscape developers will like our ideas and we could help them to improve the
UX/UI for future releases. It did not work and we just left the project.

The useful links you are looking for are:
[http://piweek.github.io/rethinkscape/](http://piweek.github.io/rethinkscape/)
Docs:
[https://github.com/PIWEEK/rethinkscape/tree/master/docs](https://github.com/PIWEEK/rethinkscape/tree/master/docs)
Mockups:[https://github.com/PIWEEK/rethinkscape/tree/master/mockups](https://github.com/PIWEEK/rethinkscape/tree/master/mockups)

Thanks!

~~~
Xaviju
I've just updated the README. Sorry!

------
boulos
AFAICT, this started about 7 months ago and despite clicking their
#rethinkscape hashtag I don't think it went anywhere.

------
simonplus
I'm not digging the use of such a prominent accent color (orange everywhere)
in the interface itself. I think it might distract from the actual artwork. (I
know they're just mockups, but I think the idea is probably going to stay if
no one gives them a heads up)

------
trymas
does anybody of you feel that when this kind of UX/UI redesign project comes
up it feels somewhat... bullshity (sorry for my words, but I could not find
any better)? Especially when the README.md is a bunch of pictures of some
dudes chilling out on a patio, etc. This gives zero confidence in the project.

~~~
mieses
A decent designer could improve inkscape ux while half asleep on a patio
though they might be better off falling completely asleep and getting some
rest.

~~~
trymas
I would not propose a project, even a trivial one, and slam a picture of
myself bro'ing out. It gives no respect neither to the project, nor to the
authors.

